# Blending Images tutorial (photoshop)



## goobimama (Mar 3, 2005)

This tutorial teaches you to blend two images together to form a single image with a perfect blend.


Step 1: 
Open two images in photoshop. One a background(img1), and another, the foreground (img2). Make sure that both images are almost the same size, if not, resize. 

Step 2: 
Ctrl+A (select all) on the Img2 and ctrl+C (copy). then select img1 and ctrl+v (or paste).

step 3:
Select the "move tool" (or press v on the keyboard). Move your image to reveal half background or wherever you want it to be.

step 4:
Select the Rectangular Marquee tool. Then in the options bar on top, give it a feather radius (about 50-60 pixels for an image of size 1024X768). The feather depends on your image size, the bigger the image, the more feather.

*www.rollaword.com/imagesforweb/blend1.jpg

Step 5:
then, do a selection right where the borders on the two images are. Press "del" on the keyboard. If you find there is a trace of both images not blending, just move the marquee around and press del again.

Step 6: 
in the layers pallette, just change the blend mode of your layer1 to see what fits best. Different blend modes give different effects. I used the Luminousity blend. 

Here is my final image:
*www.rollaword.com/imagesforweb/blend2.jpg


----------



## koolbluez (Mar 4, 2005)

Great work.. goobimama


----------



## sunnydiv (Mar 4, 2005)

edited


----------



## xenkatesh (Mar 4, 2005)

nice one.......


----------



## valtea (Mar 4, 2005)

thanks alot.. Do post more stuffs


----------



## Deep (Mar 4, 2005)

very nice tutorial...

really liked the work...

cheers
Deep


----------



## suj_engico (Mar 6, 2005)

Excellent tutorial
nice work
keep it up.


----------



## atool (Mar 6, 2005)

very helpful...thanx for sharing m8


----------



## cheetah (Mar 8, 2005)

Thnx for sharing.

U r a true photoshop expert.

I liked ur tutorials mainly because they are easy.


----------



## goobimama (Mar 8, 2005)

thanks a lot fellow digit members for comments. make me real happy! (I will print out these comments and show em' to my dad....)


----------



## hsnayvid (Mar 8, 2005)

Great tutorial man!


----------



## bahadur (Mar 8, 2005)

i think you're HOT


----------



## ramprasad (Mar 12, 2005)

Hi 
    Thats an excellent tut...... Great work....


Regards,
Ramprasad


----------



## maximus999 (Apr 14, 2005)

amazing work man.........thanx a lot..........simply superb tutorial.......


----------



## Saharika (Apr 22, 2005)

nice tutorial,but i think there was excessive details,
i have seen in a website some where ,maybe my graphic teacher once email me the link,
in that whole things were summed up in 3line steps(i think it was good i think)
first showing done pic
1.open two photos half overlapping one on another
2.take marquee tool with pixel above 15
3press del

its there.
any way was nice.
but i think if there was level :begineer would have been great.
any way nice   tip(rather than toturial) and is used by many wallpaper makes now a  days.
i am also used a simple by the way.
nice work.keep it up.

by the way i once found a link 
www.good-tutorials.com
well its heaven for photo shop toturial(i have not seen many good tutorial not found in that site,it is linking site)
but definately is universe.
i used to use it when i use to study grahic design as a time pass.
not a ad just info.
tutorial here are also g8.


----------



## goobimama (Apr 22, 2005)

Yes, saharika, i realise that the three steps are required to perform this blending. But there are many who are very new to photoshop and I like to make my tutorials as simple as possible. Also, Many know how to blend images, but don't realise that changing the blend modes gives the image a whole new look.

Also, if you search, this tutorial is listed on Good Tutorials. So far I have gotten about 7-8 tutorials listed there, some are hosted on Angel  graphix


----------



## saketb (Apr 23, 2005)

Great tut...

Thanks a lot. more of these kinds!!!


----------



## rohan (Apr 23, 2005)

Keeping in accordance with a theme, insert another imge. Really can be helpful. Really good tutorial.


----------



## Saharika (Apr 24, 2005)

goobimama said:
			
		

> Yes, saharika, i realise that the three steps are required to perform this blending. But there are many who are very new to photoshop and I like to make my tutorials as simple as possible. Also, Many know how to blend images, but don't realise that changing the blend modes gives the image a whole new look.
> 
> Also, if you search, this tutorial is listed on Good Tutorials. So far I have gotten about 7-8 tutorials listed there, some are hosted on Angel  graphix


ya i am not tryin gto dis courage by the way 
nice tutorial.But in general if there us too huge explanation people just dont liketo read long ....
so any way good tutorial.Keep it up.
thanks
saha


----------



## Valentine (Jun 10, 2005)

Thanx Goobimama 4 ur simple but effective tutorial.


----------



## SWEET SNEHA (Jun 11, 2005)

AWASOME TUT.
A true photoshop guru


----------



## cheetah (Jun 11, 2005)

Hey Milind, boy u got one more fan....


----------



## valtea (Jul 14, 2007)

this will work with layer mask too (i think, not yet tried)


----------



## goobimama (Jul 17, 2007)

Yep. Will work with layer mask, and would be better that way. I just didn't have the expertise when I wrote this one . Was my first tut.


----------

